# Cashing a cheque, no date want info



## Lsmcdti (Aug 14, 2015)

So i had a cheque from christmas and used my halifax app to deposit it online but then it came up on the same day as ‘unpaid’ then realised the date hadn't been written on, so i put the date on and tried again but it said i couldn't because i had already deposited a cheque with the same details, my question is, could i deposit that cheque at tsb or would it reject it ? Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ask the bank ? They maybe able to help / offer advice of what to do...

Discuss with the person who kindly sent you the cheque, see if the money has gone out from their account - can take a few days as you know with a cheque. If not, then ask for another to be sent ?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

What Andy said mate, tell the person you got it from about what happened and ask for another. Easier than messing about trying to find a bank these days!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Be easier getting a new cheque. If you explain to bank the date was missing and you added it they'll probably play funny and say only the person issuing the cheque should write it on!

I don't miss cheques at all, I'm known by my middle name so anyone writing me a cheque would use that. Bank account has 1st and middle name on it yet the bank would more often than not refuse the cheque🙄🙄


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I've had this before, but then I presented the cheque in person. They handed me the cheque back cause it had no date on. I wrote the date on the cheque and put the initials of the person that sent it me next to the date, then represented it a few days later and it was accepted. I would recommend trying this, go into the bank and explain the situation that you took it back to the sender and they dated and initialled it. They should be able to override the lock on the check; if not, you're gonna have to go cap-in-hand back to the sender for a fresh one.


----------

